# ღ♥ღ !Purple green Smokey eyes! ღ♥ღ



## ashpardesi (May 22, 2010)

Finally my First makeup tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,this look is inspired by a YT guru (WannabeWitchMU ). I did not use the same  products that she used  and this is my version of the look.


*The look we are going for:-*​ 





*Products I used:-*
*MAC sharkskin SS* (eye shadow base)
*MAC Stars n Rockets* ( primary lid color)​ *MAC vellum* (inner corner highlight)​ *MAC chartreuse *(outer crease)
*MAC Rated R *(inner crease)
*MAC fresh green Mix MES *(inner crease)
*NYX black e/s *( outer V)
*MAC yogurt *( Brow highlight)
*UD zero *( water line)
*Any liquid eyeliner and Zoom lash Mascara*​ 































































 *Concentrate Most of the black e/s near the tape and then pull/blend it in* *with stars and rockets* 
 
















 
[*=left] 			*Apply MAC vellum e/s to the inner tear duct* 
 




















​ 
*Hope it was easy to follow..

	Thanks for looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Asela88 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ 3D Purple Smokey eyes  ღ♥ღ - My first tutorial*

beautiful!! i cant wait to try it


----------



## BrittanyD (May 22, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ 3D Purple Smokey eyes  ღ♥ღ - My first tutorial*

Fierce. Will be trying this soon


----------



## enigmatic (May 22, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ 3D Purple Smokey eyes  ღ♥ღ - My first tutorial*

Stunning!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Omg, this is so hot! definitely might try this tonight since I'm wearing purple and black!


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 22, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Soooo pretty!


----------



## ashpardesi (May 23, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Thank you guys! glad you all liked it


----------



## Didididums (May 23, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 24, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Wow. Love it. Thank you.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 24, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Smokin Hot!!! Wowzers!


----------



## phatkat (May 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

wow!! this is one of my fave looks.. amazing job !


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Hot!!! Definitely trying this one. Thanks for the awesome tut


----------



## yazerella (May 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

I love this!! So gorgeous!


----------



## JULIA (May 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This is so hot. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

i love it


----------



## Kragey (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Very beautiful!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

this gorgeous im so glad u started making tutorialss cuz everything you've done has been amazing!!!! shukrann kteer ya 3younii


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Wow this is smokin'! Love this look, I'm going to have to try something like this! Thanks for the insipration!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Beautiful look! Great tutorial! Love to see more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you!!!


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Great tutorial. Gorgeous look.


----------



## moonlit (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

beautiful!!!


----------



## cheapglamour (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

so pretty! and i gave my stars n rockets away..


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Great tutorial and wonderful look! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

WOW Beyond Gorgeous! and you made it so easy! Thanks!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Wow really beautiful, Stars N Rockets looks amazing over the black base!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Wow, hot!!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Wow, what a creative, glamorous & fun look <3
Well done with your first tutorial, it's easy to understand and the photos look amazing. I'm too scared to post any pictures of myself here... it takes guts, so WELL DONE (and thanks for sharing!) <3


----------



## yeslina (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

beautiful!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Beautiful! Can't wait to see more tuts from you.


----------



## glamscientist (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

your eyes are stunning, i have never seen your face but i am sure you are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## earthtonez1 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This turned out great.  Love the colors.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This is absolutely gorgeous. I'm really fair, I wonder if it would work on me. I'll just have to try it!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This is stunningly gorgeous! And you did a fab job breaking it down into steps!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

That is gorgeous! Wish I had a crease to work with.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Thank you for showing me what the heck to do with stars n rockets!!! Its awesome over black!!!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

That is amazing! I wish I could pull it off.


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

omg this is so hot


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This is a really beautiful look!


----------



## marajode (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

This is insanely pretty.  Now I must go get Stars and Rockets.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: ღ♥ღ Purple Smokey eyes - My first tutorial*

Really amazing! look forward to more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Brownye20 (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## VictoriaJane (Oct 17, 2010)

That is brilliant!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 19, 2010)

i love what stars n rockets does over a black base! beautiful!!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

This is stunning, the photo's are awesome too, so vibrant!


----------



## Smf16 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is sooo pretty! I didn't know stars n rocket looked like this...need to find this in my stash now!


----------



## masaabza (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely look. I must try it.


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 25, 2010)

ECXELLENT!!
	Wonderfull shimmery colours!!


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 9, 2010)

Great tute, very easy to follow. And the colour combination is very original and daring. Well done!


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

This is so unique and lovely. Thanks for sharing, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## hibiscus (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow! This is sooo beautiful!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2010)

That is one gorgeous look!!!!


----------



## xXMaNdAXx (Dec 21, 2010)

woow this look is amazing! your eyes look like beyonce's they're very deep xoxo

  	http://www.blushmebeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great color combinations, wouldn't have thought of those on my own.


----------



## mystery (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## bbmakeup (Jan 12, 2011)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Makeup Crazie (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! Just beautiful! Great color choices because they all worked well together.


----------



## BRosa (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful work of art.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG the colors are truly gorgeous blending together like that! I can't wait to try!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

this is an amazing look!!!! thanks so much for this!!!


----------



## smoohead (Feb 1, 2011)

So beautiful! So much detail and your eyes are the perfect shape =)


----------



## Lcabral (Feb 6, 2011)

what kind of brushes are you using? just curious ps gorgeous look!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 15, 2011)

this look is beautiful!!


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is stunning and I love your logo!!!


----------



## Aneed (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh my amazing i love it thank you


----------



## gilliboo (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Colors are so vibrant.


----------



## Suzich (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG, what amazing colors!! Love it!!!


----------



## ladyprice (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have a suggestion for another color if I do not have MAC chartreuse?
  	thanks


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 22, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## caterine22 (Apr 3, 2011)

really nicee...


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW!! love the colours!


----------



## kaylapaigex (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, LOVE the way stars n rockets looks over black, never thought to try that! Awesome!!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 9, 2012)

very pretty


----------

